# Dx Will Only Use Pc Mode



## NateDogg17 (Sep 14, 2011)

So I just SBF'd my DX to GB 602. The first time it failed, but I'm guessing I didn't run as admin, did it again, worked like a charm. The boot logo seemed a bit slow when it started, but oh well, seems trifling. The problem is though, that it will only connect to the computer in PC mode. Even if I change it to charge only or USB mass storage, it instantly changes it back to PC mode. The LED is also constantly on when plugged in.

Any ideas?


----------



## molestro (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had issues with the 602 sbf I downloaded as well. Do a factory data reset under privacy in the settings then sbf to 340. OTA to 605 & use D3 one-click to root has been my preferred method these days.


----------

